# Mario Kart Online



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone else addicted to this


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Me!

Got a couple of friends added too so I can race them.

have you looked at some of the uploaded ghost data? Some people get some crazy times!


----------

